# Wide hips small rib cage=Low Testosterone?



## Firelion (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm 23 and deem my bone structure to be unacceptably feminine for a man.

Wide hips/ narrow rib cage.

Could this be a sign of low testosterone or abnormally high estrogen?

If I were to try and get my T levels tested on the NHS, would it be best to relay my fears to the doctor, or claim that I have no libido, tired etc...(any symptoms of low t) and hope that he orders a blood test?

Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Tricky to say. What is your cheek bone structure like?

I'd be honest with the doctor.

Good luck


----------



## Firelion (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advise.

Cheekbone structure hmm could possibly be argued masculine and feminine, I could pm you if I knew how :confused1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

its just a body type, if you are quite thin then it will be exaggerated more, i think people forget that slim is our natural form, and giant shoulders and chests arent to common naturally. usually building up a thick waist and back instantly solves how this looks as it gives the top a much larger look


----------



## Firelion (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes Josh building the back will definitely help somewhat.

I've seen mentions on the internet that there are exercises that can permanently stretch the rib cage wider... does anyone know if there is any truth to this or just myth?


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Schwarzenegger swore by pullovers to open up his ribcage.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

be honest with your GP and get it tested, then you will know.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

Surely this is a matter of genetics, rather than low testosterone levels, yeah? That's just your body frame. You can still build lots of muscle around that frame and totally transform your dimensions.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Go to your GP and see what they say anyway.


----------

